# 2020 Big Game Apps Open



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Can't believe it's already that time again! What species is everyone going for? I think I'm swapping to LE deer this year. I've got a pile of bison points, so I'll keep going for that. Otherwise, I'll be looking towards a few other surrounding states for a couple of extra tags this fall.

https://www.utah-hunt.com/(S(hujgu555xwm50t3owimquwiy))/default.aspx


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

It's time!! LE Elk & LE Buck for my Son and General season Buck for back up.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

It's just a ploy to set me up for disappointment


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

You guys have read all of these "gloom-and doom" threads. Might as well just put in for points because there is nothing left to hunt.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

LE Antelope
OIAL Mountain Goat

LLLLLLOOOOOONNNNNNGGGGGG odds on both, but you can't hunt if you don't apply!

Thank goodness for antlerless tags, surrounding states, fishing, and bird hunting!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

CPAjeff said:


> LE Antelope
> OIAL Mountain Goat
> 
> LLLLLLOOOOOONNNNNNGGGGGG odds on both, but you can't hunt if you don't apply!
> ...


The DWR ruined Mtn Goats for me.

DWR: **transplants tons of goats from Willard Peak**

Also DWR: "Willard populations have declined and we need to cut tags drastically and cancel a season"

Still putting in. Too late to turn back now.

Anyone have recommendations for LE deer with 1 point? (lol) I have better odds of drawing an expo tag.


----------



## macanudo (Feb 20, 2015)

Only 5 public buck antelope permits on Deseret. 
Mac


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

macanudo said:


> Only 5 public buck antelope permits on Deseret.
> Mac


They wouldn't listen to them last year, and it only hurt the herd more killing what was left...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'll get my LL deer tag, just where I have no idea. 

I'll get laughed at on my bison application, perhaps the Book Cliffs

I'll also get laughed at on my pronghorn application. I haven't decided if I'll go with the Book Cliffs north or south.

Points for everything else since I am a non resident and can put in for all the animals.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

shhhhhhhhhhhh….point creep , I need that goat tag this year:!:


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

My intention this year:


OTC general Turkey
OTC Spike archery
General season muzzy deer
Buy another point for Elk.
Antlerless elk whichever season, preferably not rifle, whenever the application period opens up. (April? I forget.)
OIAL Moose (wish i started with Bison, but too late now.)


If i don't draw any big game tags, ill just throw money at DWR and do multiseason spike. Keeps me in the field.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't know for sure what I'm trying to draw yet. I'm hoping when the Bear app opens I can trade my 14 points in for an actual tag. 


Big game will be a GS area. Need to talk with the "hunting party" and decide what unit we want to apply for. 


LE Speed Goat somewhere. 8 points for that one.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Looking forward to results on my daughters and wife’s general season deer apps. 

All I can realistically do this year is an OTC multi season elk tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Wife: 
Mt. Goat point
LE Elk point

Son since he’s gone:
GS deer point
LE Deer point
Mt. Goat point

Me:
GS muzzy deer
5 points on LE Deer Henry Muzzy (I know, I’m laughing too)
17 Moose points on Ogden (I know, I’m laughing too)

Pretty sure it’s going to be a waterfowl focused season this fall.....


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

3arabians said:


> Looking forward to results on my daughters and wife's general season deer apps.
> 
> All I can realistically do this year is an OTC multi season elk tag.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you might have time to chase swans. Offers there bud.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Lol! Yup and I am counting on cashing that in! Probably the only successful I will see this year. I thank you in advance!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm trying to decide between sheep and mountain goat both have crappy odds of drawing this lifetime.

My 2 elk points should net me nothing.
No general deer points
3 dedicated points this might have to be the year to cash them in. Possibly add on a 3 season general elk tag. 
Dim outlook but I'll be getting out somewhere I hope

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

My odds this year are pretty slim. Again. I've got my DH deer tag and will buy a multi-season elk tag if all else fails.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I read some of you are thinking about the multi season elk tag. I don't have the time to get out that often to chase for three seasons, so I'm out. But for those that have hunted this hunt, how was it, and if you killed an Elk, what season did you get it done?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I have 18 points for moose (not expecting to draw in my lifetime)
I have 17 points for LE deer (maybe one of these next few years)
I have 1 preference point for GS deer (hopefully)

I also have a 13 year old son and a 16 year daughter applying (they both drew GS deer tags last year and my son killed his first deer). They both are applying for youth Elk, LE deer & OIL tags as well.

My wife drew a LE deer tag in '17. I was going to have her put back in for LE deer this year but she want's to stick with LE elk. She also has 18 or so moose points.

My dad will be 78 this summer. His hunting days are numbered. He has moose points and is also applying for LE deer (only has a handful of points). I'd be surprised if he'll be able to hunt much at all.

I hunted Wyoming deer last year and will probably go back to Wyoming again if we don't draw anything in Utah.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

legacy said:


> My dad will be 78 this summer. His hunting days are numbered. He has moose points and is also applying for LE deer (only has a handful of points). I'd be surprised if he'll be able to hunt much at all.


Tell him to burn some money and buy a Bookcliffs landowner tag, then you all can go out ride around and have one last big hunt together. Make some great memories. I've seen several groups out there with 4 generations in the truck helping ole 'grandpa finda big'n.

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> I read some of you are thinking about the multi season elk tag. I don't have the time to get out that often to chase for three seasons, so I'm out. But for those that have hunted this hunt, how was it, and if you killed an Elk, what season did you get it done?


I've hunted this tag since its inception but have yet to fill it. I find it hard to locate elk in the summer and even harder to locate a spike in the later hunts.

Seems that I get pretty close every season to cows and bulls but they dont have spikes running with them.

I enjoy the opportunity and time on the mountain so I don't ever regret buying the tag.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I buy the 3 season elk just to be out and about. I am up at the cabin a lot anyway in the fall. 
So I figure I might as well have the 3 seasons.......just in case. 
Year before last I got my bull on the muzzle hunt. My first one with a muzzle loader. Was a blast. 
This year I got into the elk several times on the archery, just never could get close to the bulls. 
Ended up not taking a bull this year.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Me:
General season rifle deer (should draw)
LE pronghorn (won't submit app till end of Feb to see how animals are doing and where to apply, but "should" draw with 4 points going in)
OIAL mtn goat (hail mary at 4 points)

Wife:
LE elk early rifle (should draw w/ 17 points)
OIAL Rocky Mtn Bighorn (17 points - could draw, but not likely for a couple more years)

Son:
GS deer any weapon tag (will be his first big game tag in UT. He turns 12 on 10/1)
LE elk bonus point
OIAL mtn goat bonus point

Daughter:
GS deer bonus point
LE elk bonus point
OIAL mtn goat bonus point

We will likely chase doe antelope out of state in WY also on our annual cast and blast trip , so should be a fun year...and that's before antlerless elk.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Tell him to burn some money and buy a Bookcliffs landowner tag, then you all can go out ride around and have one last big hunt together. Make some great memories. I've seen several groups out there with 4 generations in the truck helping ole 'grandpa finda big'n.
> 
> -DallanC


That definitely would be something to look into. Certainly would be a good time!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I read some of you are thinking about the multi season elk tag. I don't have the time to get out that often to chase for three seasons, so I'm out. But for those that have hunted this hunt, how was it, and if you killed an Elk, what season did you get it done?


Don't have the time? Your retired man! Unless your too busy living it up! ;-)


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Like kinekilla I have participated in the multi season elk tag since it started. It’s a barrel of fun!! My first year I harvested a spike (any bull tag) during archery. Top 5 hunting experience of my life. 

Last year I got to hunt all 3 seasons with out killing a bull and I was left with no regrets. Having 3 seasons to work with is a luxury well worth the extra $100. 

Of the 3 seasons I’ve been enjoying archery the most. More time, first season of the year, and way more pleasant weather. Only down fall has been the bugs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have: 
19 buffalo points 
14 elk points 

Buffalo is getting close.....maybe. Cow tag anywhere I want. See what the doc says in the next couple of weeks. Then I'll put in. 
Elk, I can't decide between Beaver archery, or Panguitch muzzle. Close either way.....maybe

I have a lifetime for deer. Probably go muzzle.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Me: SC archery elk 1 pt (doubtful) Morgan South Rich moose 14 pts (snowballs chance in hell) Wife: SC archery elk 2 pts. Willard peak mtn goat 2 pts. 4/5/6 regular rifle if not she should get the muzzy tag. Willard peak mtn goat 2 pts. Mostly looking forward to drawing a couple cow tags this year we both have 2 pts.


----------



## DeepTines (Dec 19, 2018)

GS archery deer 0 points
LE archery elk 0 points (first year I can apply after waiting period)
OIL desert big horn 5 points
Bear 7 points deciding if I wanna burn them haha
I will be applying for some other states as well. 
Hopefully I will draw atleast one tag this year! Good luck to you all!


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Me:
Dedicated Hunter for Deer (1 point)
LE Pronghorn (3 points)
OIL Mountain Goat (6 points)

Old Man:
Already enrolled in Dedicated Hunter Program
LE Muzzleloader Elk (6 points)
OIL Moose (17 points)

Lady Friend:
Dedicated Hunter for Deer (0 points)
LE Rifle Elk (2 points)
OIL Rocky Mountain Bighorn Sheep (2 points)

Looks like a year full of hunting deer and elk on the archery hunt!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

*2020 Apps*

Me: GS deer pref point 
LE Deer 10 points-not gonna draw
RMB-12 Points-not gonna draw
Bear-16 points gonna spend them on a multi season tag

Son: GS deer
LE Deer 12 Points-getting close
Bison-16 points getting close, up to like 1% chance!!!!!!

Dad: GS deer
LE Elk-4 points-not happening unless lighting strikes
Moose-16 points-hoping lighting does strike!!!!

Daughter: Desert Bighorn-14 points-not happening
GS deer
LE Deer 10 points-not happening


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Don't have the time? Your retired man! Unless your too busy living it up! ;-)


Retired is the reason I don't have the time. I'm going to hit the workforce again so I can have more time to do things. I just play camp B!tch anyway on the hunts. I really wonder if I actually want to shoot anything??? Seems to turn into to much work after the animal takes a dirt knap.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Me:
GS Deer- I finished my 9th year of DH this last year, decided I'm going to sit out DH this year and will cash in my 3 preference points to do a muzzleloader hunt with a group of friends instead. 
LE Deer- 7 pts.
OIL DB Sheep-10 pts. 
Bear- 5 pts.


Wife:
GS Deer- 0 pts. About a 98% chance of drawing the archery tag she's applying for.
LE Deer- 11 pts. 
OIL Moose- 8 pts.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've got me and my son in already, waiting for my brother and dad until next Sunday. And if my daughter gets Hunter's Ed passed off before the deadline I'll buy her points.

Me:
LE muzzleloader elk - 13 points, should be enough for the tag
Bison - 2 points (decided to cast aside 9 moose points a couple years back)
GS deer

Son:
LE muzzleloader elk: 1 point
Bison - 1 point

I'll buy pronghorn points in Wyoming later this year, but I think we're going to sit out the doe/fawn hunt this year. I learned a lesson last fall with a trip to Alaska and 11 tags between me and my son... too much of a good thing does exist. So we're going to simplify this year and dial it back a bit but fill in the gaps with a lot more fishing and grouse hunting!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

taxidermist said:


> I read some of you are thinking about the multi season elk tag. I don't have the time to get out that often to chase for three seasons, so I'm out. But for those that have hunted this hunt, how was it, and if you killed an Elk, what season did you get it done?


This is weird from an opportunity guy.. but I wouldn't be sad if they did away with it. It 100% has increased hunters on the archery and ML hunts.

That and any optic ML are two of the worst changes for crowding I have seen in a long time, in my opinion.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Points for everything since I'm a NR. Few more years of this and then hopefully I'll be able to cash in as a resident.


----------



## Decoycarver24 (Aug 17, 2018)

LE Deer, South slope Bonanza Vernal muzzy and the Book Cliffs HAMS

LE Elk, Box Elder Pilot MT and Wasatch late rifle

Buck pronghorn, South Slope Vernal and Diamond/Bonanza muzzy

Moose, North Slope Summit

Desert Sheep kaiparowits 

California/Rocky mountain sheep Box Elder Newfoundland mountains

Dedicated hunter preference point,

And ain't decided on general deer yet, well I have but my "party" hasn't.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Dedicated hunter

LE deer preference point

I'm pretty sure I'll do the 3 season elk tag again if for no other reason than to piss off Random :smile:


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've got 7 elk points, applied for LE Elk Muzzy and late on the Manti. Have a DH permit for the Manti.

I have a bear hunt this May in Idaho that I'm really looking forward to as well.

I did apply for a moose permit but with only 11 points it's all but impossible.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Moose: 23 points
Bear: 12 points
LE Deer: 3 points.
LE Elk: Waiting period

-DallanC


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Im looking for another month before I decide.

It was 5 bellow zero in North Sanpete Valley this morning.

There's a TON of snow and more coming. 

Also going to see what the fly counts turn up before I apply.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

3 sons -

LE Deer
General Season Deer

Me - 

LE Muzzy Elk (Slight chance)
GS Deer
OIL Moose (Not a prayer!)
Dedicated deer 

I haven't hunted for two years since I haven't had any luck drawing anything.. Should at least pull the general season deer...


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Mt. Goat - I'm not holding my breath but there's always hope .;-)


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, just cashed in the elk points last year so now I am looking for a quick LE draw that I can draw during my 5 year waiting period. Archery speed goats! I put in for the Pine Valley archery pronghorn hunt as first choice since my family has some land on Pine Valley that gets some pretty decent bucks once in awhile. I put in for 9 mile for second choice since it is fairly close to where I currently reside in Spanish Fork. I most likely won't draw either of those hunts this year, but it's far from impossible. Within the following next couple of years I should draw.

For moose I just put in for Wallsburg CWMU. Pipe dream I would guess.

I should draw a general season Zion archery deer tag to hunt along with my GS OTC archery elk tag. I REALLY missed hunting the family place during the archery elk hunt last year while I was doing LE, even though there were bigger bulls to be found on the LE hunt. I'm over the moon excited to get back up there and do it again this year.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Make sure you check your app to make sure you got it right. 
Just messing around I looked at mine and somehow......I had clicked on the wrong elk unit. :shock:
And it wasn't even close to the right unit. 

So, I had to go back in and withdraw and re-do it.
That cost me $10. I plead insanity.


----------



## Decoycarver24 (Aug 17, 2018)

Me and my buddy applied for our general season deer tags yesterday.
South slope Vernal
South slope Yellowstone
Wasatch East
Nine Mile
Box Elder as a last ditch effort


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is getting close to the point that you only need to put in for one general season deer tag if rifle hunting. 

I gathered this from looking at the odds report.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

GS Muzzy deer 1 point
Waiting period for LE elk so bought a LE deer point
Bison 5 points -Ov-


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Moose--15 or 16 points, probably no chance. 
LE Elk--3 points, probably no chance
Bear--2 or 3 points, probably no chance
General Deer--0 points, maybe
OTC Archery Elk--Guaranteed
Birds--Guaranteed


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Decoycarver24 said:


> Me and my buddy applied for our general season deer tags yesterday.
> South slope Vernal
> South slope Yellowstone
> Wasatch East
> ...


With a lineup like that (assuming rifle), you'll be hunting Box Elder every year. You'll never receive a preference point and won't ever hunt South Slope/Vernal (if that is your preferred unit) as your points will be zeroed out.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i just put in for Wasatch East bull elk so if i happen to draw it (never with my small amount of point), at least i can hunt bulls same time as my dedicated deer over there. :mrgreen:


----------



## Decoycarver24 (Aug 17, 2018)

brisket said:


> Decoycarver24 said:
> 
> 
> > Me and my buddy applied for our general season deer tags yesterday.
> ...


I've got a point, buddy has none. Probably will end up with Box Elder though. Might talk him in to with drawing and reapplying for it


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Decoycarver24 said:


> I've got a point, buddy has none. Probably will end up with Box Elder though. Might talk him in to with drawing and reapplying for it


That means you'll be going into the draw with zero points if you applied as a group. The points are averaged, then rounded down to the nearest whole number.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

AF CYN said:


> Moose--15 or 16 points, probably no chance.
> LE Elk--3 points, probably no chance
> Bear--2 or 3 points, probably no chance
> General Deer--0 points, maybe
> ...


Hey AF CYN, keep up the hope, I drew three of my LE elk tags with three points.


----------

